# Hello from italy



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

Hello guys, i am a New user of and American bow Bowtech Guardian 2007 ... I have many question about . 
Some of my First shoot


----------



## ZDC (Feb 17, 2021)

Welcome from NW PA


----------



## ChristopherReed (5 mo ago)

Welcome from Arkansas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Welcome from TX


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Ferbow.


----------



## Lordlee19 (5 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## B.C.B. Outdoors (Jul 18, 2017)

Welcome from Washington state, you'll find lots of help and knowledge on here..


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

i v buyed bowtech guardian 2007 for 160 euro 💶, i t s beautiful, with 139 limbs .. i v know old man he give to me 270 limbs of general. Can i put this limbs on Guardian or i break cam and my arm ?thenk you


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

rapids said:


> Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


I am from Naples 🌈 italy


----------



## JB426 (4 mo ago)

Welcome.


----------



## MinnesotaNice (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Mn


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

wWho can answer me 270 limbs of general on Guardian are too strong?


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## ExpatViking (Mar 23, 2021)

Welcome fellow European!


----------



## miamivicedade (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome from Illinois.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## cplachetka (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome from Wisconsin


----------



## GottaLuvElite (5 mo ago)

welcome to KY


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome from California… can you bow hunt in italy


----------



## Cotton-Eye (Oct 28, 2012)

Benvenuto! Mio padre è pugliese


----------



## Dust Rider (4 mo ago)

Ciao!


----------



## yoletav271 (4 mo ago)

Welcome from Michigan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 360archer (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome from NewYork,the 205 are rated at 70 pounds can’t imagine what the 270 are at. I would tell you it’s not safe enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

With new rules Is possibile, there are too many hog , but i don t use It for Hunt now..


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

FerboW, first and foremost, welcome to the addiction. If you don’t mind me saying, do yourself a huge favor. Take a lesson or two from a pro. It is much easier to teach someone who’s never shot a bow before than it is to teach someone who is set in their own ways that are probably wrong. It’s really hard to break a bad habit.
70 lbs with proper arrow placement is more than enough to kill any size animal in N America, so it should be good enough in Italy too. It’s all about arrow placement and a smooth draw when hunting. If you have to raise the bow and sky draw, you have too much draw weight. A hunter needs a as little of movement as possible in front of the animal. Is the bow set up to your draw length? If it is too long, you will slap the hell out of your forearm and be very inconsistent.
Good luck and hunt with the wind in your face.🤓


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

Yes i have at 28 '' .. i have First 30.5 and i m Better with 28... My question Is know what happen if use on it 270 limbs of general


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

thirdhandman said:


> FerboW, first and foremost, welcome to the addiction. If you don’t mind me saying, do yourself a huge favor. Take a lesson or two from a pro. It is much easier to teach someone who’s never shot a bow before than it is to teach someone who is set in their own ways that are probably wrong. It’s really hard to break a bad habit.
> 70 lbs with proper arrow placement is more than enough to kill any size animal in N America, so it should be good enough in Italy too. It’s all about arrow placement and a smooth draw when hunting. If you have to raise the bow and sky draw, you have too much draw weight. A hunter needs a as little of movement as possible in front of the animal. Is the bow set up to your draw length? If it is too long, you will slap the hell out of your forearm and be very inconsistent.
> Good luck and hunt with the wind in your face.🤓


With 50 lbs I have no problem and i not ti the Sky i can shoot 25 arrow


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

thirdhandman said:


> FerboW, first and foremost, welcome to the addiction. If you don’t mind me saying, do yourself a huge favor. Take a lesson or two from a pro. It is much easier to teach someone who’s never shot a bow before than it is to teach someone who is set in their own ways that are probably wrong. It’s really hard to break a bad habit.
> 70 lbs with proper arrow placement is more than enough to kill any size animal in N America, so it should be good enough in Italy too. It’s all about arrow placement and a smooth draw when hunting. If you have to raise the bow and sky draw, you have too much draw weight. A hunter needs a as little of movement as possible in front of the animal. Is the bow set up to your draw length? If it is too long, you will slap the hell out of your forearm and be very inconsistent.
> Good luck and hunt with the wind in your face.🤓


I want shot to long range 100 yds


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

My trigger. I v sold Blue. I use camounflage i like .. old man gift me


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

Thenks to all . Next bow i buy i buy from usa ... You are more Expert in Hunt model bow


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ferbow said:


> wWho can answer me 270 limbs of general on Guardian are too strong?


If you have to ask this, you probably should be the one to do it. A pro shop can save you time and costly mistakes.


----------



## Bangarang (6 mo ago)

Bonjourno


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Ferbow said:


> I want shot to long range 100 yds


50 lb draw weight is plenty of power to shoot 200 yards. Olympic archers shoot about 70 meters with lightweight recurve bows.🤓


----------



## Jayhawk JB (Jun 16, 2020)

Welcome to AT from Kansas, USA. I just returned from a work trip to Bergamo, Italy 🇮🇹


----------



## NWIOWAGRANT (Nov 24, 2018)

I'm not sure the limbs of the admiral and general are compatible. Do they measure the same length and width? If they measure EXACTLY the same length and width and appearance is identical I'd give them a try.


----------



## Ferbow (4 mo ago)

NWIOWAGRANT said:


> Non sono sicuro che gli arti dell'ammiraglio e del generale siano compatibili. Misurano la stessa lunghezza e larghezza? Se misurano ESATTAMENTE la stessa lunghezza e larghezza e l'aspetto è identico, farei un tentativo.
> [/CITAZIONE] sono solo le stesse


they are the same but more tickness


----------



## Chris_ninja14 (Jun 25, 2018)

Welcome from IN


----------



## Gusshelton45 (2 mo ago)

Ferbow said:


> Hello guys, i am a New user of and American bow Bowtech Guardian 2007 ... I have many question about .
> Some of my First shoot


Welcome, can you hunt in Italy


----------



## Squatch92 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from the PNW.


----------



## Kbontjes1991 (Sep 8, 2018)

welcome


----------



## b.murph308 (2 mo ago)

Welcome from GA.


----------



## jtr1199 (3 mo ago)

Ferbow said:


> Hello guys, i am a New user of and American bow Bowtech Guardian 2007 ... I have many question about .
> Some of my First shoot


Welcome from Indiana


----------



## Globemaster (8 mo ago)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## Trimix (Jun 23, 2021)

Hello


----------

